# Concrete Work



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone need any concrete work done at their home..... Driveways, patios, etc


Please let me know


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Not sure when we plan to do this but we have been talking about widening our driveway. You might want to put contact information on here so that when we get ready we can call for estimate. You can PM me if you want.


----------

